# [OT Movies] Top 5 Fantasy Films



## Harlequin (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi

Below is the update Top 15 movies that have been voted for on the list...

I have now updated my website for this (just bored  ) and if you want to check out the full list of Movies please do so with the link below...

http://www.geocities.com/mtgsale/Top5Fantasy.htm

There is also a message board to discuss any movies and also a section on upcoming new fantasy films (in the works) as well 

Hope you like it...

*********************************************
Updated: Friday 15th February

Tally After 153 Votes [19 New Votes]

137 - [+17] Fellowship of the Ring
067 - [+07] Conan the Barbarian
054 - [+08] The Princess Bride
051 - [+07] Excalibur
050 - [+07] Willow
034 - [+02] Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
032 - [+03] Ladyhawke
030 - [+02] The 13th Warrior
027 - [+01] Dragonslayer
024 - [+08] Legend 
023 - [+00] Star Wars: A New Hope
020 - [+03] Labrynth
020 - [+06] The Dark Crystal
018 - [+02] Big Trouble in Little China 
018 - [+01] The Empire Strikes Back


Harlequin


----------



## Jarval (Jan 20, 2002)

*Bump*

Just a bump, as I've already voted.


----------



## Tiefling (Jan 20, 2002)

Fellowship of the Ring
NBC Miniseries: The Tenth Kingdom
Indiana Jones: Raiders of the Lost Ark
Indiana Jones: The Last Crusade
Shrek


----------



## omedon (Jan 20, 2002)

These movies captured my imagination while I was  rather young and have had a great influence upon me.

These are in no particular order

*1. The Dark Crystal
2. Flight of Dragons (Cartoon)
3. The Hobbit (Cartoon)
4. The Secret of Nhym (Cartoon)
5. The Neverending Story
6. The Storyteller (A Jim Henson Series)*

I still hold a special place for these shows in my heart today. I highly reccomend them to anyone interested in fantasy movies no matter what their age.

I'll give a special mention to *Flight of Dragons* because I think it is a relatively obscure film and many of you may not have heard of it, and you should. It is based on a combination of two books: The Flight of Dragons by Peter Dickinson, and The Dragon and George by Gordon R. Dickson. It has an exceptional cast including the voice talents of *John Ritter*  as the hero Peter and *James Earl Jones* as the evil wizard *Ommadon*. It's theme song is performed by Don Mclean and as the title suggests there is plenty of dragony goodness.

Disregarding these childhood favorites my list would probably be:

*1. The Dark Crystal
2. Crouching Tigger Hidden Dragon
3. City of the lost Children
4. Army of Darkness
5. Big Trouble in Little China*

With an Honorable Mention to LOTR:FotR.
I count this as only as 1/3 of a movie. As it stands I am usure of whether I would give it the #1 or #2 spot. When the rest of the triology comes out I'm sure I will find the proper place for it on my list


----------



## Agamon (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, am I glad I waited to vote.  Better to push up my post count here than on the old boards, right?  

1. LotR:FotR
2. Excalibur
3. Princess Bride
4. Braveheart
5. Monty Python & the Holy Grail


----------



## ProfAnime (Jan 20, 2002)

In no particular order my top five fantasy films would be

Fellowship of the Ring
Empire Strikes Back
Clash of the Titans
Dragonslayer
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon

and I would have to give a special mention to Record of Lodoss War OAV and TV series.  This is the empitome of D&D animation imo.


----------



## Cyronax (Jan 20, 2002)

*.....*

I think its sad that _the_ Dungeons & Dragons Movie is scoring so poorly. It had such hype and potential........

I can't say what my top five movies are (though LoTR is probably at the top), but I will say recommend that people watch (if they can track it down) the original unedited Dragonball series. Its kind of childish sometimes, but its kind of clever in its own right. It has a lot of staple fantasy elements.....that wasn't a vote for it though. One thing it is not, is one of the best fantasy movies/shows out there. It still is really entertaining though.....plus you got love the antics of an unedited Kamisenin (Turtle Elder). Anime sexual humor at its best.... 

Another one that comes to mind that was missed is the Watership Down animated movie. That was a good one.

C.I.D.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 20, 2002)

I suspect in two years the top three films will all be LotR

However my current vote would be for 

1) Fellowship of the Ring
2) Big Trouble in Little China
3) Princess Bride
4) Seven Samurai
5) Willow


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

LotR: FotR
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Indiana Jones: Raiders of the Lost Ark
Star Wars: A New Hope
Dragonheart

I dunno, that's all accurate as I'll get.

You could actually make a poll for this, you know. Of course, it would be impossible to let people add options....


----------



## slwoyach (Jan 20, 2002)

Lord of the Rings
Conan the Barbarian
13th Warrior
The Musketeer
Man in the Iron Mask


----------



## EOL (Jan 20, 2002)

1- Fellowship of the Ring
2- Record of the Lodoss War
3- Princess Bride
4- Seven Samurai
5- Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon


----------



## hong (Jan 20, 2002)

FOTR
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Conan the Barbarian
Star Wars (A New Hope)
The Princess Bride


----------



## Falcon (Jan 20, 2002)

1) LOTR
2) Excalibur
3) Time Bandits
4) Willow
5) Dark Crystal


----------



## Superman (Jan 20, 2002)

Superman - The Movie (SE)
Superman II
Superman III
Superman IV: The Quest for Peace
Burton's Batman (was okay too)
[/list=1]


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Jan 20, 2002)

1-The fellowship of the ring 
2-Crounching tigers, hidden dragons
3-Le pacte des loups (The brotherhood of the wolves)
4-Willow
5-Lady Hawk


----------



## Damien (Jan 20, 2002)

1. Fellowship of the Ring
2. Excalibur
3. Princess Bride
4. Highlander
5. Big Trouble in Little China

Honorable mention to: Krull (what the hell, a guilty pleasure of mine).


----------



## A'koss (Jan 20, 2002)

Hmmm...

1) Princess Mononoke
2) 13th Warrior 
3) Ninja Scroll
4) Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
5) Conan the Barbarian

Big Trouble in Little China, The Evil Dead saga and Akira should get honorable mentions as well.


A'koss!

Hawk the Slayer got 5 votes?!?!?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2002)

In no particular order:

LOTR: Fellowship of the Ring
Lady Hawk
Conan the Barbarian
Gladiator
Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 20, 2002)

*Updated Poll Tally*

Hi

Wicht
"I suspect in two years the top three films will all be LotR "

Me too, i will be doing follow up votes/polls after The Two Towers
and Return of the King get released and see how everyones Top 5 change with the introduction of the next two films 

graydoom
"You could actually make a poll for this, you know. Of course, it would be impossible to let people add options...."

I actually thought of using the poll but with so many movie choices this wasnt possible. I dont mind calculating the votes as its very interesting seeing everyones choices and seeing which movies are popular 
Also gives the board a whole database of Fantasy flicks to go check out...

Superman

Even tho those flicks arent really fantasy (well i dont know really) ill put them onto the poll 

A'koss
"Hawk the Slayer got 5 votes?!?!?"

Yep sure did, early on...i like the movie as well but not in my top 5 

Ive put an amount in a box to show the number of new votes a Film got since the last tally, just to show what people have voted for and what films have moved up the ladder...

*****
Ongoing results will now be edited on the first post of this Poll...

*****

If you havent voted for your Top 5 Fantasy Films, please do so...


Harlequin


----------



## drowdude (Jan 20, 2002)

Extremely hard to decide on just 5.... but here goes...


1. Fellowship of the Ring

2. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon

3. The Adventures of Baron Von Munchousen

4. Willow

5. The Princess Bride


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 23, 2002)

*BUMP*

Just a  BUMP 

Post your top 5 fantasy Films if you havent done so already 


Harlequin


----------



## Doc Century (Jan 23, 2002)

Top Five Fantasy Films:

1 - Fellowship of the Ring
2 - 13th Warrior
3 - Record of Lodoss War
4 - Monty Python and the Holy Grail
5 - Time Bandits

Doc


----------



## noretoc (Jan 23, 2002)

Well, I wish this was top ten, but since I can only pick five..
beastmaster
beastmaster
beastmaster
beastmaster
beastmaster
c'mon it needs votes....  Seriously.  in order of my fave first.

1. LadyHawke
2. Beastmaster
3. Clash Of the Titans
4. Willow
5. Krull


----------



## psionotic (Jan 23, 2002)

*One film to rule them all...*

The Fellowship of the Ring
The Princess Bride
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
The Empire Strikes Back
Last of the Mohicans  (OK, its more historical than fantasy, but if people are voting for Braveheart and Gladiator then it counts!)


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (Jan 23, 2002)

Hmm, have I done this already or not?

In no particular order...

Ladyhawke
Flight of Dragons
The Last Unicorn
Fellowship of the Rings (and I'm not even a Tolkien fan)
Legend

Of course I'd never make my list of favorites just five movies.  

Edit: Ods Bodkins! How could I let Legend slip my mind?
Princess Mononoke will have to slip off my list to Legend, on the technicality that it isn't as fantasy oriented


----------



## Wild Karrde (Jan 23, 2002)

As it stands right now this would be my top five:

1) Lord of the Rings: FOTR
2) Empire Strikes Back
3) Star Wars
4) Conan the Barbarian
5) Labyrinth


----------



## Uller (Jan 23, 2002)

1: FotR
2: The Empire Strikes Back
3: Excaliber
4: Lady Hawke
5: Conan the Barbarian


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 23, 2002)

Well if Science Fiction is included I'd have to go with these. 

1. The Empire Strikes Back
2. Blade Runner
3. Conan The Barbarian
4. Star Wars
5. The Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 24, 2002)

I'm partial to Record of Lodoss War, myself...


----------



## Carlton C (Jan 24, 2002)

In order

1. Conan the Barbarian
2. Beastmaster (if I didn't vote for it my wife would kill me)
3. Kull the Conquerer
4. Red Sonja
5. Conan the Destroyer (thus completing my Hyborian run with all four movies) 

Of course I'm sure my wife would want me to include such splendid hits as Beastmaster 2 and Highlander 2, but we'll save those Oscar greats for another day.


----------



## KDLadage (Jan 24, 2002)

In order:


 Excalibur
 Conan: The Barbarian
 Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring
 Gladiator
 Hawk: The Slayer (for just being pure fun)


----------



## Jarval (Jan 24, 2002)

In the two votes catagory theres "Robin Hood: British version".  Is that the 1994 one?

The Craft has only got 2 votes.  Why is no-one voting for one of my faves?


----------



## Fyrie (Jan 25, 2002)

Robin Hood:British Version ??? 

Is this the Showtime version starring Jason Connery?  That was Awesome, but I haven't seen it for purchase since the late 80s.  I'd like to see it again.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2002)

In order:

1.  Conan the Barbarian
2.  Star Wars
3.  Willow
4.  Fellowship of the Ring
5.  Dark Crystal


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 25, 2002)

1) LotR: FotR
2) Conan the Barbarian
3) Princess Bride
4) LadyHawke
5) Highlander

I firmly believe that many of the films that are on that list are NOT fantasy, but that's not worth debating. (i.e. Star Wars, Big Trouble, Evil Dead, Braveheart, Gladiator, etc)


----------



## Vymair (Jan 25, 2002)

*Top 5*

Obviously, a very difficult task.  Like many, I suspect all three of the LOTR movies will make my list.  I'm also thinking Brotherhood of the Wolf may be here...

As for now.

Fellowship of the Ring
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Excalibur
LadyHawke
The 13th Warrior


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 26, 2002)

*Updated Tally*

Hi

Ongoing results will now be edited on the first post of this Poll...

If you havent voted for your Top 5 Fantasy Films, please do so...


Harlequin


----------



## Tanager (Jan 26, 2002)

Off the top of my head and in no particular order 

LOTR: FOTR (might have been handled differently, couldn't have been made better).
Princess Bride
Dragonslayer
Midsummer Night's Dream
In the Company of Wolves

too many others to mention.

Good call on Like Water for Chocolate to whoever gave it a nod.


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 26, 2002)

1. Fellowship of the Ring
2. Princess Bride 
3. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
4. Time Bandits
5. Excalibur


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 28, 2002)

*BUMP*

Bump!

This Poll seems to be dying 

If you havent sent in your Top 5 Fantasy Films
please do so 


Harlequin


----------



## drowdude (Jan 28, 2002)

Why not just edit the first post with the new results?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 28, 2002)

Harlequin - is there any criteria for it being a "Fantasy Film"?

For example, how is Braveheart a fantasy film?


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 28, 2002)

*Fantasy Film Criteria*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Harlequin - is there any criteria for it being a "Fantasy Film"?
> 
> For example, how is Braveheart a fantasy film? *




Good question reapersaurus 

Critiria for Fantasy Film:

When i first started this Poll there were no criteria for what is a Fantasy Film and as you can see by all the varying types of movies posted peoples oppinion on what is a fantasy film and what is not is debatable...

How do you guys think i should tackle this issue?

Should i have a list of movies people can/should vote for?
and if so which films dont make the list?

If everyone can also check out the list on the first post and then let me know which films you dont think belong on this Poll from the movies below, please do.

Then at a later stage i will redo the Poll with a list of films people can vote for...


Harlequin


----------



## Radagast (Jan 28, 2002)

I've read the boards for a while, thought I should finally post something.  Flight of Dragons should definitely get more than an honorable mention.  I'm surprised not more people have seen it.


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 1, 2002)

*BUMP*

Just a BUMP 

Tally has been updated as of February 1st 2002

Check it out on the first post and also post your Top 5
Fantasy Films if you havent done so already...

I will be removing the following films as i dont think they
are true Fantasy Films, if anyone disagrees just send me a post
and i will leave them on the list 

Buckaroo Banzi
South Park: Bigger Longer Uncut
Kiki's Delivery Service
My Neighbor Totoro
Brazil
Heavy Metal
The Secret Life of Walter Mitty
Orphen
The Musketeer
Last of the Mohicans
Blade
Midsummer Night's Dream


Harlequin


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 11, 2002)

*BUMP*

BUMP 

Post your Top 5 Fantasy Movies if you havent done so...

I am also creating a website soon so i can keep an ongoing
tally there and also store votes and have yearly votes
to see if newer films can make their way onto the list...

I am sure Two Towers and Return of the King will be there 
and maybe King Conan: Crown of Iron (which i am eagerly awaiting  )...

Also others in the rumour mill, Crusader for one 


Harlequin


----------



## Mark (Feb 11, 2002)

Here are my top five in alphabetical order...

Excalibur
Fellowship of the Ring
Princess Bride
The 13th Warrior
Time Bandits


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 11, 2002)

OK, TOP FVE FANTASY FILMS FOR SIR OSIS ARE:

1) ARMY OF DARKNESS

2)CONAN THE BARBARIAN


3) LABRYNTH


4)FLIGHT OF DRAGONS

5)DRAGONSLAYER

honorable mentions: dark crystal, ninja scroll, LotR:FotR, vampire hunter, shrek, big trouble in little china, and record of the lodoss war.


----------



## drowdude (Feb 11, 2002)

Harlequin said:
			
		

> *I will be updating the results of this Poll on this first message. good idea [drowdude]  *


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 15, 2002)

**

Hi

BUMP for new updated Tally...

I have also now updated my website for this (just bored  ) and if you want to check out the full list of Movies please do so with the link below...

http://www.geocities.com/mtgsale/Top5Fantasy.htm

There is also a message board to discuss any movies and also a section on upcoming new fantasy films (in the works) as well 

Hope you like it...


Harlequin


----------



## Wolfwood (Feb 15, 2002)

Here are my top 5.

Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
Once upon a Time in China
Lord of the Rings
Brotherhood of the Wolf
13th Warrior

Some may disagree with the choices, but they all have fantasy elements each one is very good.  Hope everyone survived Valentine's Day.


----------



## Goodsport (Feb 15, 2002)

&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp _Dungeons & Dragons: The Movie_?  Or was _The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowhip of the Ring_ better?   


-G


----------



## Sidyan (Feb 15, 2002)

LotR - FotR
SW - RotJ
SW - tESB
SW - tPM
SW - ANH

In that order, and none other.


----------

